# 4-Ice/Snow Winter Tires



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Used two winters, good amt of tread remaining, 175R14, balanced w/air pressure sensors, on std. 4 lug wheels-$60. If interested, pm me, can send pic. Southern Portage cty.


----------

